# Noob. Need advice with gear..



## Boejoula (Feb 20, 2015)

So I've gone boarding twice now and I love it. last time I went it was late in the day and it was busy. I think I got what ever rental equipment was left because it felt that the bindings were hanging far off the back, one ankle strap was all the way tight and still didn't feel great. 

I was going to put off buying equipment but, after that experience, i would like to get is sooner rather than later. I am 5'11", about 190lbs.

For boots i am going with Flow Helios Focus. I tried Burton Highline and Ambush, DC Control, and the Flow in stores. The flow felt most comfortable and stable. (11.5 in US is my size)

After reading and asking a few friends, I have decided to go with an Arbor Formula board. I will size it up in store. I'm assuming 158-161 cm.

Now the bindings are my problem. If I buy this package together at the store, i can look at a better price. That leave my binding choice at Flow or Flux. I don't care about entry style. Are the Flow as stable as traditional bindings? I am going with flow boots so I would guess going with their bindings would be a good idea...

Nasty, is it a must have?
Fusion or Hybrid?
Stability VS traditional bindings?

I am new so some of the technology isn't a big deal to me but I want something I can learn on and keep using for the years to come.

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Boejoula said:


> So I've gone boarding twice now and I love it. last time I went it was late in the day and it was busy. I think I got what ever rental equipment was left because it felt that the bindings were hanging far off the back, one ankle strap was all the way tight and still didn't feel great.
> 
> I was going to put off buying equipment but, after that experience, i would like to get is sooner rather than later. I am 5'11", about 190lbs.
> 
> ...


Since you're an 11.5 boot, I'd go with XL bindings if you're thinking Flow. But it doesn't beat going into a shop and trying them on. As far as stability? Flows are a stiff, solid binding as most in their line have an aluminum frame. I think stability for the most part depends on your level of riding and most riders categorize bindings on flex. As stated, Flow bindings are a stiff, responsive binding. The NASTY system isn't considered a must have, but is tech that is included on most, if not all their bindings. Fusion or Hybrid style is preference. I'm a fusion guy because I'm not completely sold on the hybrid toe cap. I like not having a toe cap and would rather stick with the fusions. I think with you being a new rider you'll dig the ease of a rear entry binding. I don't know anything about Flux, so I can't really comment.


----------



## Boejoula (Feb 20, 2015)

Haven't figured out how to quote from mobile but thank you. I definitely plan to try them in the store for size. Don't think I can get much feel from them in store though and being new I'm not sure what im looking for. Or even why I will ultimately like better.

Just looking for good feedback on what other people like so I can try to guess.


----------



## Helix (Feb 23, 2015)

I haven't used any flows except the most recent NX2's, but I hear everyone say that you'd be better off in cheap normal bindings than cheap flows, so if you're getting flows, get NX2 or fuse.

Board length...depends on what you like. It looks like the arbor forumla is a super soft board, suitable for beginners and beginner park. You don't want to rail turns with it, and you aren't going to have much fun with it on something steep so personally I'd go with something on the shorter side than longer.

I have no idea on flux bindings, never used them.

One thing to note: make sure you get the right sized boots. Good idea about going to a store, but sometimes they staff people who don't know much (REI, I'm looking at you...). You want your toes to be against the end of the liner (if it's a heat-moldable liner) If it isn't heat moldable, you want your toes to be brushing the end. An easy way to spot check (will not replace a real boot fitter), is to pull the footbed out put your foot on it. You want your toes to be _very slightly_ over the end, or right at the end. If your toes overhang by quite a bit, you're too small, and if there's a massive amount of space left, you're too big.


----------



## Boejoula (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you for the response.

My local shop only had the cheaper entry level flows in stock and from my reading that is not what I was looking for.

I ended up getting the flux RL. I also got the arbor formula in 161cm and the flow Helios focus boots.


----------

